# Seriously..who hunts elephants?



## gsubo (Jan 22, 2010)

Im tryin to get in some good outdoor television and all Versus wants to show is dangerous game and african safari.  Wheres the all the deer, turkey, ducks, hogs, etc. huntin at?  The stuff most Americans hunt I have no desire to watch someone shoot an elephant two times in the head then watch them chase it down for a couple more hundred yards putting a couple more bullets in its hind in. On top of that Chris Dorsey just shot right past his guide twice who was running after the elephant about twenty yards ahead of him. Crazy.  

Sorry for venting guys..just tryin to relax tonight and watch something good besides the Haiti Relief efforts.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 22, 2010)

I watch the pursuit channel.  "Life on Table Mountain" is excellent!


----------



## THWACKG5 (Jan 22, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Im tryin to get in some good outdoor television and all Versus wants to show is dangerous game and african safari.  Wheres the all the deer, turkey, ducks, hogs, etc. huntin at?  The stuff most Americans hunt I have no desire to watch someone shoot an elephant two times in the head then watch them chase it down for a couple more hundred yards putting a couple more bullets in its hind in. On top of that Chris Dorsey just shot right past his guide twice who was running after the elephant about twenty yards ahead of him. Crazy.
> 
> Sorry for venting guys..just tryin to relax tonight and watch something good besides the Haiti Relief efforts.



Sounds like you need to surf over to Lifetime and watch a chick flick or something..........because you sound like my wife!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 22, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Im tryin to get in some good outdoor television and all Versus wants to show is dangerous game and african safari.  Wheres the all the deer, turkey, ducks, hogs, etc. huntin at?  The stuff most Americans hunt I have no desire to watch someone shoot an elephant two times in the head then watch them chase it down for a couple more hundred yards putting a couple more bullets in its hind in. On top of that Chris Dorsey just shot right past his guide twice who was running after the elephant about twenty yards ahead of him. Crazy.
> 
> Sorry for venting guys..just tryin to relax tonight and watch something good besides the Haiti Relief efforts.



I agree, Those shows are a joke.  If you look closely you can notice the fences in the background.


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 22, 2010)

Versus is no good. I hate it, like you said all they show is darn safari shows. I want the outdoor channel back, I've got cable.


----------



## olchevy (Jan 22, 2010)

I feel the same way about people that purposley go out to hunt for lions, elephants, zebra,.......I dont know I guess that is like their deer and turkey if you know what I mean....I personally couldnt even hunt bear here just something about them..


----------



## no clever name (Jan 22, 2010)

THWACKG5 said:


> Sounds like you need to surf over to Lifetime and watch a chick flick or something..........because you sound like my wife!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 22, 2010)

you sir, have obviously not had elephant backstrap on the grill...places a close second to marinated giraffe chops and just ahead of hungry hippo burgers.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 22, 2010)

may not be your cup of tea, but truthfully the only place left that have elephants and rhino's in sustainable populations are the areas that allow hunting of them. it is worth more to them for a rich guy to shoot it than to go to waste from a worthless poacher. that is the beauty of the channel select switch, if you don't like it don't watch .....


----------



## dtala (Jan 22, 2010)

what kind of fence do they use for elephants???


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 22, 2010)

i think it is called "elefence"


----------



## specialk (Jan 22, 2010)

dtala said:


> what kind of fence do they use for elephants???



big, tall ones.......


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 22, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i think it is called "elefence"


----------



## gsubo (Jan 22, 2010)

I just wanna see some monster illinois whitetails..or some spring gobbler huntin' or somethin.  Not that some of those canned hunts arent just as bad

I did catch a hunt for leopard where they showed a wounded cat attacking one of the guides..not good.  

I'd love to find somethin better on..basic cable doesn't offer any more outdoor channels so its this or lifetime.  And Im not letting the future wifey win this time


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 22, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i think it is called "elefence"


----------



## dtala (Jan 22, 2010)

I take it you've never been to Africa...or want to go??

pretty neat place to hunt...
















and, no, thats not a bobcat track....

waaaayyyy more fun than any whitetail or turkey hunting. I really hate a lot of the deer and turkey shows, esp with young smart butt hosts......

  troy


----------



## THWACKG5 (Jan 22, 2010)

gsubo said:


> I just wanna see some monster illinois whitetails..or some spring gobbler huntin' or somethin.  Not that some of those canned hunts arent just as bad
> 
> I did catch a hunt for leopard where they showed a wounded cat attacking one of the guides..not good.
> 
> I'd love to find somethin better on..basic cable doesn't offer any more outdoor channels so its this or lifetime.  And Im not letting the future wifey win this time




LOL
You better put your foot down now, before its too late buddy!!!


----------



## THWACKG5 (Jan 22, 2010)

dtala said:


> I take it you've never been to Africa...or want to go??
> 
> pretty neat place to hunt...
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a customer in Marietta...he is a retired Dr. He goes to Africa twice a year for a few weeks at a time. His basement looks like a museum with all the animal mounts. Everything from a plains buck to a full body lion..
He had 4 cape buffalo heads...I asked about them. One he killed on the charge.
Only thing I saw from North America was a Grizzly he killed in Alaska.
When I asked which room had all his Whitetails in it...he laughed and pointed toward the buff and lion mount and said "Son when u hunt stuff that has a chance at killing u, Bambi just don't do it for ya anymore".


----------



## dtala (Jan 22, 2010)

I still like deer hunting, do it almost every day...and my big whitetails are my favorite mounts.

  troy


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2010)

dtala said:


> I still like deer hunting, do it almost every day...and my big whitetails are my favorite mounts.
> 
> troy




soooooo when you gonna let me come hunt one of the little whitetails............

tell mel i said hello and give dillon a hug.......


----------



## THWACKG5 (Jan 22, 2010)

The only elephant hunt I have ever seen on TV was Buck Mcneely, he shot an eliphant in the head a couple of times, and it thrashed around a bit. 

But then the whole freakin villiage came out to the kill sight and started cutting it up!! They started fires right then and there and were throwing huge slabs of meat on, everyone ate good!
Now I thought that was pretty cool to get an elephant kill, and feed an entire villiage!!It was like a party!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 23, 2010)

I tell ya what'd make 'em better, if they had Michael Waddell in Africa.  Or Tred Barta shooting lions with his homemade arrows.  Either of those boys would make it more entertaining.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I would love to go elephant hunting myself. Honestly.....

I would also like to polar bear hunt, and walrus hunt. 

The elephant hunt is the only one allowed right now, the other two have been put on hold by Federal Laws the last time I checked.

The Bass Pro in Springfield has a really cool collection of rare mounts - and the polar bear, walrus and elephant are by far the coolest in my book.

I would try it all, but not enough $$$$$$$.........

SO like everyone else I will stick to whitetail and squirrels for now.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jan 23, 2010)

Man why don't u watch the Outdoor Channel??? It's about the only channel I watch anymore.  Wife had it cut off one time but I moaned about it so bad she turned it back on.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 23, 2010)

They are proud of their elephants...

http://www.bluewaterbiggame.com/hunt_with_us/zimbabwe_elephant_hunt.cfm


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 23, 2010)

Say a show awhile back where guy was hunting one with a bow and arrow. I charged at him while he was standing on a big rock when he relesed arrow. Did not show how long they tracked it. But when they found it there was no blood on the entrence wound and a bunch of villagers came with baskets and knifes. IMO one of the worst hunts I've ever seen on TV but if it put food on there table more power to um.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 23, 2010)

There are some things that are nearly impossible to put on film and accurately portray the emotions and energy involved, all we see is the last couple of minutes and there is just no way to be involved with the event. I prefer to read the stories of big game hunting in Africa written by the hunters themselves or by a good writer that has done the hunting themselves and are relating the story of another individual based on research or personal interviews. Robert Ruark, Peter Hathaway Capstick, J.A. Hunter, Jim Corbett and Theodore Roosevelt to name just a few. As for watching the Whitetail hunting or even Elk hunting on TV, I just don't do it much anymore, for some reason it just doesn't interest me as much as it once did to see somebody else sitting in a stand or blind and discussing the relative merits of 20 different bucks walking bye before they select one to shoot at.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 23, 2010)

Elephant hunting has saved the elephants from poachers in Africa. You won't see any elephant hunting behind high fences ever, so it's not going to be a cakewalk or anything for someone with heart problems. 
There was a woman on the VS chanel that took an elephant with a bow. She had worked up to a 90 lb draw, very impressive.
 Same to me as watching someone shoot a brown bear at 300 yards, just not as dangerous.Not my bag, I could care less about doing it myself, but I do enjoy watching it.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wi...hunter-kills-elephant-with-bow-and-arrow.html


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm exactly the opposite-I get so tired of watching the samesamesamesame shows of the clone hunter sitting on a deer farm talking constantly in a normal tone of voice picking out a big buck and shooting it, or the five big half-tame gobblers strutting in a field and after the dude shoots one the other four keep strutting. Boring, and you can watch ten of those shows and not see any difference between them. If I'm gonna watch a hunting show, I want to see something different-that Relentless Pursuit guy throwing spears at buffalo, the Arrow Affliction guy shooting bullfrogs, or absolutely anything beside canned deer farm hunts. I'm with Coastie-I love to read good African hunting stories. I can spend many of a nasty winter day reading some Capstick, Corbett, Roosevelt, or Hemingway.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 23, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Im tryin to get in some good outdoor television and all Versus wants to show is dangerous game and african safari.  Wheres the all the deer, turkey, ducks, hogs, etc. huntin at?  The stuff most Americans hunt I have no desire to watch someone shoot an elephant two times in the head then watch them chase it down for a couple more hundred yards putting a couple more bullets in its hind in. On top of that Chris Dorsey just shot right past his guide twice who was running after the elephant about twenty yards ahead of him. Crazy.
> 
> Sorry for venting guys..just tryin to relax tonight and watch something good besides the Haiti Relief efforts.




I imagine it's about as entertaining as watching a multi millionaire sit in a 500 dollar blind on a 10 thousand dollar paid hunt on private land in front of a pile of corn behind a fenced in 1200 acre "farm" and shoot a huge buck and then act all out of breath and talk about how "hard" it was to kill him. 


Turn it back to the Haiti relief efforts, please.  

T


----------



## whitworth (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hunting keeps getting more restrictive*

Some hunters are really uneasy about plain old hunting.  

I notice westerners, U.S. and European, are against hunting in Africa.  It's the native African who gets to see some dangerous or large animal in their back yard, who isn't real big on "conservation".  Unlike a whitetail deer, some of those African animals can eat you.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 24, 2010)

whitworth said:


> Some hunters are really uneasy about plain old hunting.
> 
> I notice westerners, U.S. and European, are against hunting in Africa.  It's the native African who gets to see some dangerous or large animal in their back yard, who isn't real big on "conservation".  Unlike a whitetail deer, some of those African animals can eat you.



They learned all they need to know about Africa on Disney and "Born Free". Don't confuse them with the facts. 


T


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 24, 2010)

i have read many stories of african hunts. there is a great deal of tesion and excitement in hunting an animal that can kill you as easily as you can kill it. i don't have the money nor the desire to hunt elephant, but there are several plains animals that i would like to hunt, as well as cape buffalo. maybe one day. but the main part of the hunt is that the kill will feed the village for some time. you cannot legally bring the meat home anyway. you get an adventure of a lifetime and a village gets much needed food.


----------



## annagcaroline (Jan 24, 2010)

*Outdoor Shows*

How about a few shows on coon hunting? Or maybe it is a little too rough for the "Hollywood Hunters" to roam around in the middle of the night trying to stay dry while crossing creeks and wading thru swamps to get to their dogs treed. I think  Michael Waddell could handle it but I don't know about some of those guys. Maybe they should give me a call and I could take them out sometimes and show them what fun really is!!!! Who knows, maybe I could get my own show!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 24, 2010)

annagcaroline said:


> How about a few shows on coon hunting? Or maybe it is a little too rough for the "Hollywood Hunters" to roam around in the middle of the night trying to stay dry while crossing creeks and wading thru swamps to get to their dogs treed. I think  Michael Waddell could handle it but I don't know about some of those guys. Maybe they should give me a call and I could take them out sometimes and show them what fun really is!!!! Who knows, maybe I could get my own show!!!



I'm certain Waddell could handle it. He's from booger bottom. In the blood. 

T


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 24, 2010)

how bout when they shoot a zebra!!!....a freakin' striped horse!...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 24, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> how bout when they shoot a zebra!!!....a freakin' striped horse!...



As opposed to what? 

T


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> how bout when they shoot a zebra!!!....a freakin' striped horse!...



ain't got a problem with that either.....  if it ain't got a saddle on it or comes when whistled to.......


----------



## dtala (Jan 24, 2010)

you mean like this???







chiefs, do you have any actual, personal knowledge about African hunting, hunting zebra in particular, or were you just dying to say something even if it was better to say nothing........

Zebra are tough to hunt, and tough to kill. I killed this one for the meat(locals), the skin, and for leopard bait. With a borrowed 6.5x57 rifle, as all mine and my wifes guns and clothes were lost in transit. Some of the adventure is in just getting there.....

  troy


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

I've gotten where I don't watch hunting at all anymore...Just pretend those elephants are hogs..Some of the guys in the hog forum shoot hogs they claim are as big as elephants,but are only 200#..lol..It's real entertaining to read them argue over hog weight.


----------



## dtala (Jan 24, 2010)

My 4'11" wife shot this blue wilderbeast with a 375H&H....four times, and the PH shot it three times with a 458 Lott with 500gr bullets. First hit was good, but he kept going. Tough animals. NOT like shooting deer....







  troy


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2010)

dtala, thankyou for good, firsthand knowledge !!! i could only dream of doing these type of hunts and i would pursue any critter that was legal !!!


----------



## dtala (Jan 24, 2010)

I wanted to go since I was maybe six years old. Finally made it to Zimbabwe in 05 at age 55!!!

South Africa can be done fairly cheaply. Go now, as the hunting won't last forever there. 

  troy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2010)

I've always wanted to go seal hunting, and whack those baby seals in da head with a bat.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2010)

dtala said:


> I take it you've never been to Africa...or want to go??
> 
> pretty neat place to hunt...
> 
> ...





dtala said:


> you mean like this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dtala said:


> My 4'11" wife shot this blue wilderbeast with a 375H&H....four times, and the PH shot it three times with a 458 Lott with 500gr bullets. First hit was good, but he kept going. Tough animals. NOT like shooting deer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE

i wanna go hunting with you!!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've always wanted to go seal hunting, and whack those baby seals in da head with a bat.



They have one of those mounted at the Bass Pro in Springfield as well... It is also a really cool mount.

Seals are vital to the native population where they are located.

Please don't stir the pot just because you have the ability to do so.

Can't we just have friendly discussion?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> They have one of those mounted at the Bass Pro in Springfield as well... It is also a really cool mount.
> 
> Seals are vital to the native population where they are located.
> 
> ...




My .02 cents is just as valuable as yours, if you don't like/approve, I suggest you keep your .02 cents to yourself.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My .02 cents is just as valuable as yours, if you don't like/approve, I suggest you keep your .02 cents to yourself.



Just because it doesn't fly (have wings and quack) doesn't mean it is wrong to hunt it. Just my 2 cents give or take a penny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Just because it doesn't fly (have wings and quack) doesn't mean it is wrong to hunt it. Just my 2 cents give or take a penny.



I agree 100 %!!  If it's legal, and something you want to do, go for it!!

Now quit derailing this mans thread!!


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 25, 2010)

dtala said:


> I take it you've never been to Africa...or want to go??
> 
> pretty neat place to hunt...
> 
> ...





dtala said:


> you mean like this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dtala said:


> My 4'11" wife shot this blue wilderbeast with a 375H&H....four times, and the PH shot it three times with a 458 Lott with 500gr bullets. First hit was good, but he kept going. Tough animals. NOT like shooting deer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did all those animals taste like?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 25, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> What did all those animals taste like?




Chicken. 


T


----------



## scoggins (Jan 25, 2010)

$0.02



on a similar note V/S and TOC are not much mre than all day commercials.


----------



## dtala (Jan 25, 2010)

ambush80, I do realise that, in your own lil way, you are trying to stir the pot, but I will answer the question anyway. We ate parts of most of what we killed. The Impala was excellent, the bushpig so so, the Kudu excellent. Only thing I didn't like was the buffalo tail

ALL of the meat was utilized by the locals. We hunted a government area and a truck came by daily to pick up the meat to give out. We also were asked to shoot some Impala "for rations" for the locals to eat. We kept no meat, skin, or horns off those animals, nor paid a trophy fee.

Africans absolutely waste no meat or part of any animal killed. It is all used.

our camp cook, he cooked Impala Wellington and everything else in that wood burning stove...





open sided eating area...





I hope that answered you question.....

  troy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2010)

Troy, what is buffalo comparable to, as table fare? Anything like beef?

Also, congratulations. Looks like ya`ll had a fine hunt.


----------



## dtala (Jan 25, 2010)

Nic, the part we had was like ox tail, kinda greasy to me. I suspect the backstrap would be more like beef. 

As I said, most(95%) of the meat we took went to the government. We just ate what we needed at the camp, all fresh.

I shot a Bushbuck on morning early and my wife shot an Impala on the way to the skinning shed to drop em off. The Gov't truck didn't come that day or the next. It did show up the next and took the meat...which had hung in a tree for that time. Nasty dosen't even come close to describing that meat. Black and flyblown in the 75-80 degree high days......

The hunting aspect of that hunt lived up to everything I hoped and dreamed it would be, but the images of local natives in Africa is astounding. There is NOTHING in America to compare to poor conditions pof daily life for the natives. I though I was in a time warp for the first ten days I was home.

  troy


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 25, 2010)

dtala said:


> ambush80, I do realise that, in your own lil way, you are trying to stir the pot, but I will answer the question anyway. We ate parts of most of what we killed. The Impala was excellent, the bushpig so so, the Kudu excellent. Only thing I didn't like was the buffalo tail
> 
> ALL of the meat was utilized by the locals. We hunted a government area and a truck came by daily to pick up the meat to give out. We also were asked to shoot some Impala "for rations" for the locals to eat. We kept no meat, skin, or horns off those animals, nor paid a trophy fee.
> 
> ...



Don't get defensive.   I really want to know what those animals taste like, particularly zebra. I consider myself a bit of a "foodie".  It's all about the meat for me.


----------



## dtala (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't remember eating any Zebra...

I stated all of the meat was used, not 100% accurate though. The Zebra was used for Leopard bait, as I stated earlier and I don't remember if we took any meat to eat off it.

You wouldn't want to eat with locals there. I killed an Eland that weighed around 1800 pounds. The trackers cut it in half to load into the truck. As they cut it open they would cut off strips(12"x2") of the stomach lining and eat it raw. They loaded the guts into the turned up body cavity to take to camp to eat. They would eat stuff a Ga buzzard would pass on...........

  troy


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 25, 2010)

dtala said:


> I don't remember eating any Zebra...
> 
> I stated all of the meat was used, not 100% accurate though. The Zebra was used for Leopard bait, as I stated earlier and I don't remember if we took any meat to eat off it.
> 
> ...



Poor people......what can ya do?


----------



## fatback (Jan 25, 2010)

Ambush,

I hunted in Africa last July and I killed a  Zebra. We ate Zebra steaks that were very, very tasty. They had been marinated and grilled. They were from the back strap. It was simalar to deer or elk, maybe a touch richer, if that makes sense. We also ate Gemsbok, Red Heartabeast, sprinbuck, kudu, blue wildbeest and impala. All of the wild game was very good. What we did not eat, the local people used. As far as actually hunting a Zebra, it was quite challenge. We hunted them in the mountains. They were very spooky and difficult to stalk. I would compare it to hunting elk in the mountians here in the states. I can assure you it was not like shooting a striped horse, any more that shooting a big nanny here in Georgia is like shooting a goat in a pen.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 25, 2010)

dtala said:


> My 4'11" wife shot this blue wilderbeast with a 375H&H....four times, and the PH shot it three times with a 458 Lott with 500gr bullets. First hit was good, but he kept going. Tough animals. NOT like shooting deer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  That was surely an awesome hunt....

Its hard for some people to get up and find the remote...or if ain't nothin on to suit em, turn the TV off do something else....

I've been to a few game preserves, with a camera, and hope to take my son hunting on the dark continent one day.  I love whitetail as much as the next person but my dream would be an archery spot and stalk, from drop camp to drop camp, for 10-12 days...I know the most success is found over water holes but I don't mind doing it the long and hard way...

as for hunting elephants...the only reason they still roam Africa is because of the conservation efforts afforded by hunters.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 25, 2010)

fatback said:


> Ambush,
> 
> I hunted in Africa last July and I killed a  Zebra. We ate Zebra steaks that were very, very tasty. They had been marinated and grilled. They were from the back strap. It was simalar to deer or elk, maybe a touch richer, if that makes sense. We also ate Gemsbok, Red Heartabeast, sprinbuck, kudu, blue wildbeest and impala. All of the wild game was very good. What we did not eat, the local people used. As far as actually hunting a Zebra, it was quite challenge. We hunted them in the mountains. They were very spooky and difficult to stalk. I would compare it to hunting elk in the mountians here in the states. I can assure you it was not like shooting a striped horse, any more that shooting a big nanny here in Georgia is like shooting a goat in a pen.



That's awesome!  I would love to tinker around in the kitchen with that kind of wild meat.

Do you think that some Italian Dressing and deep frying might be a good start?  Maybe some Dale's and a Green Egg?

I need to get a hold of some zebra meat.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a zebra steak in Namibia and it tasted better than the finest beef. I don't know what my mountain zebra stallion tastes like because we took it to the village of Uis to be sold in the market to the local people.
I do know that the mountain zebra was the most difficult animal I hunted on my safari. It took me six days of hunting and miles of hiking.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a link to my report:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=119042&highlight=namibia+2007


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 25, 2010)

If you want to understand why anyone would hunt an elephant read these books. Hunting the Elephant in Africa - C.H. Stigand, The Adventures of an Elephant Hunter - Sutherland, The Elephant Hunters of The Lado - Robert Foran, A Hunter's Wanderings in Africa - F.C. Selous, Elephant Hunting in East Equatorial Africa - Arthur H. Neumann. If it wasn't for the modern elephant hunter, poachers would have already killed the last elephant.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 25, 2010)

Jriley said:


> Here is a link to my report:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=119042&highlight=namibia+2007



How much did you pay your taxidermist for all that hard work when you got home?


----------



## Jriley (Jan 26, 2010)

More than for a skunk mount. If that is a real question then pm me and I will put you in touch with my taxidermist.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 26, 2010)

And just think, some guy in Africa is posting a question on his hunting forum...

Why do Americans shoot deer?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 26, 2010)

ever heard of "Greenway"


----------



## mshipman (Jan 27, 2010)

My dream place to hunt is Africa. I'm going one day hopefully. Zebra is on the top of my list. They make some of the nicest mounts you'll see.


----------



## spring (Jan 27, 2010)

Hunting a trophy bull elephant is probably the most thrilling and challenging hunt on the planet.   The hunt can take weeks as it’s entirely on foot;  a bull may be tracked for 10-12 miles per day only to find he's not what you're looking for, causing a new start the next day. 
Facing such a massive and powerful animal at 20 yards that can easily turn you into a grease spot takes a fortitude that many hunters can't handle. Potentially facing a charging elephant requires nerves of steel to place a brain shot in a wildly moving point, hoping the bull will drop before the hunter is crushed. 
Hunting an elephant is not for everyone and it’s certainly a completely different game than picking off a deer at 100 yards.


----------



## Jorge (Jan 28, 2010)

spring said:


> Hunting a trophy bull elephant is probably the most thrilling and challenging hunt on the planet.   The hunt can take weeks as it’s entirely on foot;  a bull may be tracked for 10-12 miles per day only to find he's not what you're looking for, causing a new start the next day.
> Facing such a massive and powerful animal at 20 yards that can easily turn you into a grease spot takes a fortitude that many hunters can't handle. Potentially facing a charging elephant requires nerves of steel to place a brain shot in a wildly moving point, hoping the bull will drop before the hunter is crushed.
> Hunting an elephant is not for everyone and it’s certainly a completely different game than picking off a deer at 100 yards.



Well said Vic. 



George


----------



## spring (Jan 28, 2010)

George,
I just live vicariously through JudgeG's stories....


----------



## Jorge (Jan 28, 2010)

spring said:


> George,
> I just live vicariously through JudgeG's stories....



Well, you're being a little modest given some of the trips you've taken, but he certainly has some tales to tell.


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 28, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I watch the pursuit channel.  "Life on Table Mountain" is excellent!



Many thanks for watching the "new" Pursuit Channel.  I think you'll find some really great new programming there since the guys at Mossy Oak got involved in branding the network.  They also signed on with the "John Boy and Billy Radio Show" as the official outdoor network of their show.  There will be lots of great stuff on Pursuit.  For instance Mossy Oak moved seven of their shows from Outdoor Channel to Pursuit.  The Drury boys have a new show on Pursuit, as do Nugent and Hank Parker.  

My new show is there - "TNT Outdoor Explosion."  I can promise you lots of variety all year on TNT.  We'll be taping in Africa, Alaska, Argentina, New Zealand, Europe and all over North America for everything from deer to turkeys to waterfowl, upland birds and dangerous game.  20% of our 52 weeks of programming will be dedicated to taking terminally ill children on their dream hunt.  My partner, Todd Cast, took two bucks fair chase this season that scored 179 and 173.  The big one was with his bow.  Those shows are coming up later this quarter.  We just finished taping a mountain lion hunt in the mountains of Nevada.  Three feet of snow, zero degree temps and a 156 pound, seven foot long male cat in the bag.    

If you haven't found the Pursuit Channel, the best way right now is on Direct TV Channel 608.  If you've got DTV you've got Pursuit.  It's the only outdoor channel that is included in the base package of DTV, so everyone in America with DTV has the channel, no matter what they pay.  

Right now the channel is expanding rapidly, and there's a good chance that it will be available at no upcharge in early 2011 in more homes than Outdoor Channel.  

One things for sure.  There's no bull riding, no bicycle riding and no gold prospecting on the Pursuit Channel.  It's our kind of network.


----------



## mshipman (Jan 29, 2010)

straightshooter said:


> Many thanks for watching the "new" Pursuit Channel. I think you'll find some really great new programming there since the guys at Mossy Oak got involved in branding the network. They also signed on with the "John Boy and Billy Radio Show" as the official outdoor network of their show. There will be lots of great stuff on Pursuit. For instance Mossy Oak moved seven of their shows from Outdoor Channel to Pursuit. The Drury boys have a new show on Pursuit, as do Nugent and Hank Parker.
> 
> My new show is there - "TNT Outdoor Explosion." I can promise you lots of variety all year on TNT. We'll be taping in Africa, Alaska, Argentina, New Zealand, Europe and all over North America for everything from deer to turkeys to waterfowl, upland birds and dangerous game. 20% of our 52 weeks of programming will be dedicated to taking terminally ill children on their dream hunt. My partner, Todd Cast, took two bucks fair chase this season that scored 179 and 173. The big one was with his bow. Those shows are coming up later this quarter. We just finished taping a mountain lion hunt in the mountains of Nevada. Three feet of snow, zero degree temps and a 156 pound, seven foot long male cat in the bag.
> 
> ...


 That sounds good. Personally I get tired of seeing deer all the time. I like seeing other things.
I don't get the channel I have dish. But I have watched it before.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would do it....sounds like tons of fun.  Would rather get a kudu first though


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 30, 2010)

mshipman said:


> That sounds good. Personally I get tired of seeing deer all the time. I like seeing other things.
> I don't get the channel I have dish. But I have watched it before.



You will find that the overall programming lineup on Pursuit Channel as of January 1 is greatly improved from the past.
There are lots of very high quality shows on the network these days.  Check it out.  You'll see a difference.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 2, 2010)

I used to hunt elephants but I had to quit. The darn decoys were too heavy.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 2, 2010)

I would love to spend time in Africa hunting the big game. I would also love to spend some time there wing shooting.  I hope to go some day soon, seems like every time I get some money saved up a dang good fishing trip for marlin or tuna comes up and that doesn't require as much prep.  

I have a friend that I went to school with that has taken a few safaris in Africa, apparently it is cheaper than I thought, he is hooking me up with some outfitters and maybe I can control my urge to get almost yanked out of a boat to save the money to go to Africa. I would truely love to combine a big game and wing shooting trip, and yes, I would love to hunt an elephant. Don't get me wrong, I hunt deer, but it would have to be a heck of alot more exciting than sitting in a tree.

God granted you with only one life, why not live it to the max?


----------



## kotchman (Feb 5, 2010)

African hunts are cool and all but I wanna get an Australian scrub bull first. Big, fast, and hate people... sounds like an awsome hunt


----------



## green46 (Feb 8, 2010)

I enjoy watching the African hunts.  What I can't watch is Larry Weisuhn (I think I spelled it right) sit on a sendero in Texas and miss a rediculous buck four times before finally hitting it with that pistol.  Sitting on the side of a road waiting for deer to chase a feed truck is not hunting.  I'd like to see a show where some of the pros hunt WMA land and kill one of those monsters.  That's like bowling with the bumpers up.


----------



## Jaker (Feb 11, 2010)

Personally I have no desire to go to africa, but a friend of mine went there on a mission trip, and they were allowed to kill several  impala to provide food for the village they were in. He came back and thats all he has talked about is goin back out there on a safari. 

Personally, my dream hunt would be to do a spot and stalk hunt in alaska on brown bear, with my bow. I have a friend that is the onlly bow hunting only guide in alaska, and he has showed me some awesome footage of killing moose and bears off the ground from less than 5 yards. Talk about a adrenaline rush.


----------



## BoShank (Feb 11, 2010)

Great thread. 

thanks, for sharing your hunts.


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Feb 11, 2010)

I would love to go to Africa to hunt maybe Kudu or Impala.  I personally never thought that elephants, rhino, zebra,etc would appeal to me.  I love hearing these stories though. Awesome thread.   I do have a couple of questions.  Do you get to bring the tusk or any part of the elephant home?  And Ive never knowinly eaten horse (and dont know if anyone on here has)  but wouldnt the taste be similar?


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Feb 12, 2010)

*horse meat*

In many european countries horse meat is served just like beef is at your local mcdonalds.  If  its cooked rite no matter how much you cook it the center is usually pink. It has a sweet taste unlike beef also a lot of show dog kennels to this day still feed cooked horse meat  mixed with kibble for dogs. When i went to  dog shows in several different  european countries many yrs ago i asked them up front is it beef or horse meat, some said horse meat rite off while others said beef but after being bought an you break it open you could tell it was horse meat .England is one of the few countrys who dont serve horse meat for beef. Now france they eat horse meat .it totally tastes different to me , beef has a stronger taste then equine does in my opinion but too each their own an i know some one who has hunted rhino an elephant  an he took the whole animal home when he hunted them. But im not sure they allow the ivory to leave the country any more,


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 12, 2010)

Lewis and Clark found dog meat to more desirable than horse or venison...but they didn't see any elephants...


----------



## Jorge (Feb 12, 2010)

skoonce said:


> I would love to go to Africa to hunt maybe Kudu or Impala.  I personally never thought that elephants, rhino, zebra,etc would appeal to me.  I love hearing these stories though. Awesome thread.   I do have a couple of questions.  Do you get to bring the tusk or any part of the elephant home?  And Ive never knowinly eaten horse (and dont know if anyone on here has)  but wouldnt the taste be similar?



Generally speaking, you can export trophy hunted elephant bull ivory and other elephant parts from many countries in Africa. Exceptions are problem animals and non-trophy elephants shot for tribal purposes. However, despite having a quota from CITES and perfectly legal to hunt, the USFW does not permit the importation of sport hunted ivory from certain countries such as Mozambique and Cameroon.

As for the taste of zebra, mountain zebra in Namibia is particularly tasty. Very much like beef. I've only had biltong and cured sausage made from plains zebra, which is not a good comparison, but I'm told that fresh plains zebra is not all that good. All the meat from my plains zebra went to the camp staff and local villagers.


----------



## kotchman (Feb 14, 2010)

DOGLADY1953 said:


> In many european countries horse meat...If  its cooked rite no matter how much you cook it the center is usually pink. It has a sweet taste unlike beef... Now france they eat horse meat .it totally tastes different to me , beef has a stronger taste then equine does in my opinion



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Feb 15, 2010)

Ill have to admit that I too have wondered why anyone shoots animals such as  zebra, elephants, giraffe, hippo etc.  Didnt realize it was as beneficial to the villagers as it is.  Great thread.  Shed alot of light on this subject..


----------



## builditbreakit (Feb 15, 2010)

*Hunt*



annagcaroline said:


> How about a few shows on coon hunting? Or maybe it is a little too rough for the "Hollywood Hunters" to roam around in the middle of the night trying to stay dry while crossing creeks and wading thru swamps to get to their dogs treed. I think  Michael Waddell could handle it but I don't know about some of those guys. Maybe they should give me a call and I could take them out sometimes and show them what fun really is!!!! Who knows, maybe I could get my own show!!!



Id watch that.I i will hunt anything I can eat if someone can sponsor me.


----------



## deadend (Feb 16, 2010)

Many of you think naively that shooting African plains and dangerous game is akin to hunting in a zoo.  Go back and watch your Texas deer shooting shows because you obviously have no idea of the work/miles put in for most of those animals.  Elephants are measured by the miles of tracking it takes to size up ivory and most all hunting for any animal is spot and stalk.  Some of you seriously need to take up golf or crochet.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 16, 2010)

deadend said:


> Many of you think naively that shooting African plains and dangerous game is akin to hunting in a zoo.  Go back and watch your Texas deer shooting shows because you obviously have no idea of the work/miles put in for most of those animals.  Elephants are measured by the miles of tracking it takes to size up ivory and most all hunting for any animal is spot and stalk.  Some of you seriously need to take up golf or crochet.



Or read some Peter Hathaway Capstick. 


T


----------



## TDB (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to try it if ever given the chance!


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 5, 2010)

The hunt and then taxidermy bills...WOW!TOO, rich for my blood right now!I worked for Stewart Valintine several years ago at his studio in Pueblo Co. and we mounted 26 African animals for one client,including a full mount elephant,MGM lion & lioness,leapard,warthog,two sable fighting and a crocadile.The rest were either pedistal mounts or shoulder mounts.The hunter was from Tx. and was in the oil industry.He sent a simi truck to hall his mounts home!Africa is a long away dream destination for me...but if Ihad that type of money...me and the miss would be going to see what the X-Force Omen could feed to the villagers,no dought!


----------

